# Best time to feed leopard gecko



## akachewy (May 19, 2010)

Could anyone give me what time would be best?

Thanks


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

all mine are fed mid-evening just before lights out when they start getting out and about


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

I tend to do it between 5 and 6pm :2thumb: I could go later, possibly up to 7pm, but she's got into a routine now and I'd rather not upset it.


----------



## akachewy (May 19, 2010)

My wee one doesn't seem to know it's nocternal and comes running out for food when I see it in the morning. Think I'll change to evening now


----------



## akachewy (May 19, 2010)

So is it bad to feed in the morning. She was out again this morning and ate around 8 mini mealies. Should i try and switch to night time. She seems happy enough


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

akachewy said:


> So is it bad to feed in the morning. She was out again this morning and ate around 8 mini mealies. Should i try and switch to night time. She seems happy enough


I would just make sure she has a dish of fresh gutloaded mealies left in the viv each day/night so that she can help herself


----------



## akachewy (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

I tend to feed mine in the evening although I will say that my two are up at all times of the day nosing around. Their normally noctural so would normally feed and be out in the evening.

Hope it helps.


----------

